# August 2012



## AliBiz

Hi Ladies, 

I've just moved over from the TTC section. I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my first...due 10th August 2012...and I'm terrified :)


----------



## Jackie26

AliBiz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've just moved over from the TTC section. I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my first...due 10th August 2012...and I'm terrified :)

Hi My due date is Aug 5 and im 5 weeks 4 days ( around) 

CONGRATS :flower:


----------



## Future Mama

I'm due August 11th and I'm terrified too!


----------



## Jackie26

Future Mama said:


> I'm due August 11th and I'm terrified too!

CONGRATS to you too :flower:


----------



## Future Mama

Jackie26 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 11th and I'm terrified too!
> 
> CONGRATS to you too :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, you too! Is this your first?


----------



## Jackie26

Future Mama said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 11th and I'm terrified too!
> 
> CONGRATS to you too :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! Is this your first?Click to expand...


Well its my 3rd attempt, i miscarried twice in last 8 months but hoping this time will go ok.. :flower:

Im going to get excited anyways,


----------



## Indigo Luna

I'm due August 14th and this is my first!


----------



## AliBiz

Oh thank god I'm not the only one who is terrified...haha...

Congratulations to all you ladies too....I can't quite believe it finally happened, and all I can think of is the emormity of it....Can't wait to tell my Mam so she can calm me down :)


----------



## Anewbeginning

I guess its to early for a September group...


----------



## Jackie26

Hi
;)
no its not :) CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations :D
Im due around the 6th August with my second, i have a little boy whose 7 1/2 months!!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Jackie26 said:


> Hi
> ;)
> no its not :) CONGRATS !!!

NO congrats to you :hugs: I'm still TTC. But I know I'll get pregnant by the end of this month of December! So I'll see you guys in here..Or the September's group..


----------



## rebekah05

Hi ladies. I am due in August too. No due date from doc, but from when my last cycle started around the 15th. I am terrified too! This is also our first. GL to you all.


----------



## Jackie26

Anewbeginning said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ;)
> no its not :) CONGRATS !!!
> 
> NO congrats to you :hugs: I'm still TTC. But I know I'll get pregnant by the end of this month of December! So I'll see you guys in here..Or the September's group..Click to expand...

:happydance: WELL BEST OF LUCK and im sure it will work out for you and you will be talking about pregnancy soon, make sure to let me know :) :flower:

exciting !!


----------



## suzannabanana

Helllllooooooo Ladies! I'm due around August 12th! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey girls, just wanted to say Hi and that I am due Aug 1st! 
We do have a group going in Pregnancy Buddies section called Summer Sunbeams if you want to join us! We started out here in first tri but got moved!


----------



## Sweetfolly

I'm due the 13th of August, and I'm terrified of the first trimester - once I make it to my 12 week scan and everything is fine, I think I'll be able to relax and enjoy it. Right now, I'm just trying to get used to the idea, and I'm panicking and running to the bathroom to check for blood every time I feel a cramp or a twinge! :dohh:


----------



## jinxxie_2008

Just found out 2 days ago and I'm 4 weeks. Super excited. Hoping this little bean sticks. :)


----------



## jinxxie_2008

everything i've looked at puts us dues august 15 (my dads birthday) :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies! Contests to all of you, I am due august 11th with our first!


----------



## BERDC99

Hey girls! I am pregnanct with my second. My children will be 15 years apart. I am due August 12th.


----------



## FPB

Congrats Ladies, I'm due around the 12th. I'm 4 wks 3 days pregnant with my second and I am so nervous. I don't remember being this worried with my son. I think because I'm 35 it's a little scarier this time. I'm also not feeling nauseated and my bbs aren't sore and I remember with my son that's how I knew I was pregnant for sure!
It's so hard but once I hear that heart beat I will be happy. They say the risk of mc decreases to about 5% after that. 
Good luck to us all!


----------



## Ash0619

Hey ladies, due August 9th! My first too, and scared, too!


----------



## NellieRae

Wow, there's quite a few here! I just got my first ever bfp today & I will be due Aug 16, if all goes well. Its very early, so praying everything will be ok. And definitely a little terrified at moments, when it sorta feels real. 

:happydance: for everyone's :bfp: !


----------



## holden_babez

NellieRae said:


> Wow, there's quite a few here! I just got my first ever bfp today & I will be due Aug 16, if all goes well. Its very early, so praying everything will be ok. And definitely a little terrified at moments, when it sorta feels real.
> 
> :happydance: for everyone's :bfp: !

I also got my :bfp: today and am also due on the 16th Aug..
That is our wedding anniversary and the due date our DS was due on also..
I had hime 9 days early thou so :dohh: hopefully not again...

he will be 10 next yr thou and out DD will be 3 by the time bub is due..
I also have a 12 yr old to a diff dad


----------



## Arisa

Welcome to the first trimester
Admittedly it is a scary time and you do worry but once you get to ten weeks it does start to feel more real. Wait until you get the 12 week scan, its amazing and so worth it
:hugs: :hugs: Congrats ladies xoxoxoxo


----------



## Jo.t

Im due 14th - this is no 7 for me !
The second baby with my partner - we also have a 20 y old together.

My other children are 6, 8, 10, 13 & 16.

Work that one out lol

H&H 9 months everyone


----------



## kat82

Hi everyone and congratulations!! I am 6weeks PG with my 2nd, I am excited and scared...fingers crossed everything will be alright! I had a MC last yr on my wedding day, I was 9wks, hopefully get an early scan in the next week or so :)


----------



## c1403

Hi All

Congratualtions to all the BFPS.

I got mine on Monday and will be due 14th August.

xxx


----------



## ravenmel

Congrats everyone.We're excepting our 2nd and found out two days after our 1st lo first birthday.

I got a due date of 8th August 2012 but doctor predicts 10th August 2012.

h&h 9 months everyone xoxo


----------



## Torz

Hi ladies, i just got my :bfp: this morning, i think i'm arround 5 weeks, this will be my 2nd. I'm so excited but nervous to tell my OH as i dont think we were expecting it to happen this quick.


----------



## Catkins2011

Hi, Im expecting my 2nd (DS 9 ) around the 12th August I think (going from my LMP) Very excited but nervous after a loss last year. Praying this little one sticks x


----------



## puppycat

c1403 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Congratualtions to all the BFPS.
> 
> I got mine on Monday and will be due 14th August.
> 
> xxx

Due date buddy :happydance:

We've got a group for July/August if you want to click on 'Summer Sunbeams' in my sig


----------



## bubbles777

Hey all, I just found out i am pregnant yesterday, this will be my first. A wee clomid baby as well. im very nervous!


----------



## muddles

Hi everyone congratulations on your pregnancies. 

I found out last week (did the digital test on my birthday) that I am pregnant with my second child (my son is 19 months) and by my dates baby is due 10th August (which is day before our wedding anniversary). It was a big shock as we weren't ttc yet, but a very happy one and we are very excited. 

Hope you are all doing ok. I have just started feeling queasy and could sleep and sleep. I am also not at all hungry which is a big difference from my pregnancy last time as I wanted to eat and eat and ended up gaining four stone :shock: I just got back to my pre-preg weight a month ago and promptly got myself knocked up again :rofl:


----------



## brownbear427

I'm due Aug 10 as well! Congratulations to you!


----------



## pola17

AliBiz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've just moved over from the TTC section. I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my first...due 10th August 2012...and I'm terrified :)

:hi: If I can re confirm, I would be due august 8!! Im 5w1d today! (if I am... still shocked) :thumbup:


----------



## muddles

Hi brownbear that's cool i have a dd twin.


----------



## AliBiz

Looks like there are plenty of us due in August...had my due date confirmed by my GP yesterday, that will make 3 birthdays in August, DH is 25th and my Dad is 20th :) 

Still terrified...its funny, I couldn't wait to get pregnant and now I just want my Mammy haha... We've already made the decision that DH won't be in the delivery room, he would be no use to me, and would probably end up on the floor unconscious, this is our first and we are both terrified, at least my Mam has been through it 4 times herself, so I'm bringing her with me ...altho I haven't told her that yet :)


----------



## Ash0619

I plan on having DH on one side and mama on the other! 

When my sister gave birth, she had her OH, my mom, and I was also in the room but I didn't get to stand by her cause there was no room, I actually watched. It was a pretty neat experience. 

I told her she can be in the room for me too. :) Thank God we're close enough that I can get over her seeing all my stuff....I saw hers! :dohh:


----------



## BrittasticTX

There are so many of us! Yay!! Estimated due date of Aug 16 after over a year TTC! It is certainly still sinking in. I just added the ticker to my sig and almost cried when i saw that my baby already has eyes!


----------



## puppycat

Awww bless you!


----------



## Amarna

Just got my BFP! I have an estimated due date of August 12th. I'm so excited. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## puppycat

Congrats!!


----------



## DJ987

Congrats to all of you!

I got my surprise :bfp: today and am due around the 15th Aug :flower:


----------



## AliBiz

Congrats to all the new BFPs...August is going to be a busy month for the Maternity hospitals :)


----------



## dolly bird

i am due 12 aug day after my birthday :dohh:


----------



## Jai86

Im due august 19th seems so long!


----------



## nb2010

Girls..I am due august 12 :) .. . I didn't read through all these posts but these are my symptoms:
- sore boobs (more so on the sides), lower back pain, constipated, and gas.
Anyone with similar symptoms??


----------



## suzannabanana

nb2010 said:


> Girls..I am due august 12 :) .. . I didn't read through all these posts but these are my symptoms:
> - sore boobs (more so on the sides), lower back pain, constipated, and gas.
> Anyone with similar symptoms??

My symptoms are exactly the same. It sounds like a bear and a dinosaur are fighting in my stomach. :wacko:


----------



## nb2010

Oh I feel the same..I get cramps every now and then..they are more like gas..and less like AF cramps!
When's your EDD?


----------



## DJ987

I'm getting some gassy cramps tonight too. I forgot about these from my first pregnancy!


----------



## Sweetfolly

suzannabanana said:


> *It sounds like a bear and a dinosaur are fighting in my stomach*. :wacko:

 :haha:

Mine is the same. My husband likes to lay his head on my chest when we sit on the couch together at night, and he keeps hearing the growling in my stomach and looking up at me, asking "Are you okay, honey", with this really worried look on his face. And all I can do is laugh. :blush:


----------



## DJ987

Sweetfolly said:


> suzannabanana said:
> 
> 
> *It sounds like a bear and a dinosaur are fighting in my stomach*. :wacko:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Mine is the same. My husband likes to lay his head on my chest when we sit on the couch together at night, and he keeps hearing the growling in my stomach and looking up at me, asking "Are you okay, honey", with this really worried look on his face. And all I can do is laugh. :blush:Click to expand...

Sorry but that made me laugh! :haha: :flower:


----------



## nb2010

How is everyone's back pain - if you have any - does it get better with standing?


----------



## Torz

I have lower back pain on & off, i find its worse when i'm lying on my front.


----------



## nb2010

Mine is worse when I try to sleep at night..and its worse when i sit down...when I get up and walk its veryyyyyyyy mild! !


----------



## Torz

i tend to notice it during the day when i stop & sit down but it is worse at night. it was that bad last night i thought something was wrong. But then everything seems fine this morning.

Has anyone noticed any symptoms just disapear?? I hated the smell of food, same as in my last pregnancy but thats vanished now & i just want to eat every thing lol


----------



## GemGiraffe

Wow, so many of us due in August. I'm due 11th August and this will be my first. Really noticed the tiredness in the last couple of days!! Having the on and off cramps, boobs are slightly sore to touch at the side but not too bad at all really.


----------



## puppycat

Scooped my boob back in my bra earlier coz it fell out :blush: and thought wow thats painful!


----------



## Ash0619

Mine have bit only a bit more sore than they are before AF until today. I got up in the night to pee and WOW, I had to carry them to the bathroom and I wanted to cry! lol. But the pain does vary like crazy throughout the day and is the least painful in the middle of the day. Night and morning are the worst.


----------



## saffytaffy

Hi Everyone, I am a tiny bit pregnant :thumbup: at 5w 2d. I am due August 8th. This will be our first child :). I got pregnant again right after an early miscarriage at 5w 1d. We are hoping this is our take home baby!

Around 4 weeks when I first found out my breasts hurt so badly they felt like they were going to fall off!! Now they dont hurt at all but I have started feeling a lump in my throat after 1pm and into the evening/night. Its not quite nausea but it is definatly something!! Thats all I have for symptoms. I had my beta levels done based on my history. At 19dpo it was 354 and at 21dpo it was 925 so that was great news! Hoping to see a moving baby and a heartbeat at our first ultrasound...that would just be wonderful!! :) Its nice to meet everyone!


----------



## AliBiz

My BBS hurt, and I'm getting the same gassy cramps that you all are getting, a little nausea not every morning thankfully, but the 1 that is really bad for me is the constipation....had to ask the Doctor for something for it because it is seriously bad :(


----------



## Kailie92

Congrats, everyone! I'm due August 2nd and I have a 17 month old little man who's excited to be a big brother! :)


----------



## NellieRae

Wow, I'm glad my boobs don't hurt at all yet! I do have gas & bloating though. I'm only 4 wks, so not much more than that. I had some goldfish crackers for a snack today and they tasted a little funny - not as good as usual. 

This is our first & DH asked today if I was excited about being a pregnant woman. I answered that it depends on how that feels! :haha:


----------



## Kimberly2Bmum

Hey :) I'm also going to have an August baby, due on the 12th... So happy! Also very nervous lol xx Congratulations!! xx


----------



## arj

suzannabanana said:


> nb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Girls..I am due august 12 :) .. . I didn't read through all these posts but these are my symptoms:
> - sore boobs (more so on the sides), lower back pain, constipated, and gas.
> Anyone with similar symptoms??
> 
> My symptoms are exactly the same. It sounds like a bear and a dinosaur are fighting in my stomach. :wacko:Click to expand...

LOL bear and dinosaur :haha: I have lower back pain too, constipated, bloated as heck, completely lost my waist, gained 2 inches on my tummy already! :shock: Im hoping a visit to the loo might help my situation...! Kinda crampy feeling inside, just definitely doesn't feel normal! 

Bit depressing looking so huge and knowing baby is the size of a sesame seed!  Still not tired yet (well, I am a bit from going to bed at midnight every nite, enjoying it while i can) and just went for a 5km run, feeling good! The sickness and tiredness will kick in in one week exactly if all goes to schedule!


DUE AUG 15th!!


----------



## twickywabbit

I'm due in august as well. I think around the 17th but won't really know until the 23 rd.


----------



## nb2010

I'm so glad all of us can share our symptoms..any pain seems to be scary to me. It is funny that my back hurts more when I sit!!!! I can walk around all day and its mild...

Also, I am so bloated lol...and constipated and have gas...not a good mix..but will do anything for a healthy baby !! :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hi ladies! I'm due August 9th with our second child. 
My symptoms are:
-extremely tired in the morning
-not hungry at all
-nausea when I don't eat for too long
-peeing like crazy!


----------



## Amarna

Not many symptoms yet here. My sense of smell is going crazy though. My husband was having some breath mints yesterday and I could smell them two rooms away. And my boobs are wicked sore. I was cramping but those seem to have slowed down somewhat and I only get them a few times a day lately.


----------



## nb2010

My symptoms today: gassy, a little nauseated, low back pain. 
Overall, I feel good :) :)


----------



## candeur

:hi: Hi ladies 
I'm due approx 20th Nov, although I'm not getting it confirmed until my dr appointment on monday.
I found out really early on my last pregnancy too, and all the familiar feelings or nerves, apprehension, anxiety, plus of course excitement have returned!
I've been feeling ok, I tested because I'd been having some nausea and just feeling generally run down.
Last time I had terrible morning sickness, so fingers crossed I'm let off a bit lightly this time!
Congrats to everyone! :flower:


----------



## puppycat

candeur said:


> :hi: Hi ladies
> I'm due approx 20th Nov, although I'm not getting it confirmed until my dr appointment on monday.
> I found out really early on my last pregnancy too, and all the familiar feelings or nerves, apprehension, anxiety, plus of course excitement have returned!
> I've been feeling ok, I tested because I'd been having some nausea and just feeling generally run down.
> Last time I had terrible morning sickness, so fingers crossed I'm let off a bit lightly this time!
> Congrats to everyone! :flower:

Is that August hun? :winkwink:


----------



## candeur

Haha! Yes August! D'ohh, pregnancy hormones already messing with my brain! :dohh:


----------



## nb2010

loool :) :)


----------



## michelle23

hi ladies

haven't posted much in the first trimester threads yet, but as of now my edd is 8/13/12. This will be our first child after TTC since 12/10. 

I've been extremely tired and nausea comes and goes. Last night we were at my works Christmas party and I could smell the sweet potato appetizer halfway across the table and it was making me so I'll.


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya ArJ!!! :hi:

I'm here with you now! I remember getting the opportunity to witness your BFP in the TWW! Was so proud for you! And now I'm here with you!! YIPPEE! :happydance:

I made a group for August babies in the groups forum if you'd like to join!
So we can all keep up with each other.

Gonna be stalking your thread though to keep up with you and your symptoms and baby! :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

Can I join you guys - I have just found out I am expecting. Am very cautious as I have had a number of m/cs fingers firmly crossed this one sticks though. I think I am due around the 14th of August!

x x x


----------



## ellinme1

Hey y'all. I am 4w4d pregnant and due on Aug 15th!!! This is my first baby and I am over the moon with excitement and anxiety...lol... :wacko:I am a second year medical student and since we found out (last Monday) my brain keeps going to everything that could go wrong.... School was already turning me into a hypochondriac, now I am even more so.. But I am tying to stay positive because I have wanted a baby for as long as I can remember. Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## bunda

Hi all,

I guess everyone is as nervous as I am with this. I'm due August 20th. After a chemical pregnancy two cycles ago, I'm still nervous about this being a sticky bean, but somehow I feel more positive about this one than I did last time around. 

Fingers crossed for all of your that yours is sticky, healthy and doesn't make you too :sick: in the next few weeks.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Symptoms are starting! My boobs are ridiculous... I bought my first ever C cup bra yesterday! I'm having some pretty severe, though always short-lasting, cramps that feel like AF but doc assures me not to worry about them! I'm bloated and RAVENOUSLY hungry, but the strangest thing to me is that my abs are sore, like I've been doing crunches every day! 

Has anyone had HCG levels done yet? I'm just wondering how mine compare with other people. Doc is kind of suspecting twins by the look of my uterus and we know I released 2 eggs. On 13dpo it was 50 and 15dpo was up to 180. I was thrilled to see it more than doubled (almost quadrupled!) but I think I'm going to feel anxious until I see that heartbeat!


----------



## kat82

Ok so my sickness has realllllllly kicked in today...so thought I was getting away with it!! really hope it does not get out of hand, I ended up dehydrating in my last pregnancy which resulted in acute renal failure!! Any tips or advice from anyone is most welcome :(


----------



## NellieRae

BrittasticTX said:


> Symptoms are starting! My boobs are ridiculous... I bought my first ever C cup bra yesterday! I'm having some pretty severe, though always short-lasting, cramps that feel like AF but doc assures me not to worry about them! I'm bloated and RAVENOUSLY hungry, but the strangest thing to me is that my abs are sore, like I've been doing crunches every day!

I'm so glad you shared - the last couple of days my abs have been kinda hard & sore, too, like I started working out! So strange & I never heard anything about that before. Its gone for the moment, though. I can't wait to need a bigger bra. :haha:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I had my hcg levels done and they were 110, 214, and then up to 454. I got the 1st one done st either 9 or 11dpo I'm not 100% sure when I o'd


----------



## puppycat

My hcg levels are in my sig hun :)


----------



## arj

BrittasticTX said:


> Symptoms are starting! My boobs are ridiculous... I bought my first ever C cup bra yesterday! I'm having some pretty severe, though always short-lasting, cramps that feel like AF but doc assures me not to worry about them! I'm bloated and RAVENOUSLY hungry, but the strangest thing to me is that my abs are sore, like I've been doing crunches every day!
> 
> Has anyone had HCG levels done yet? I'm just wondering how mine compare with other people. Doc is kind of suspecting twins by the look of my uterus and we know I released 2 eggs. On 13dpo it was 50 and 15dpo was up to 180. I was thrilled to see it more than doubled (almost quadrupled!) but I think I'm going to feel anxious until I see that heartbeat!

Hi, my hCG levels at 13 dpo were 66, and I'm just having one (I think, the nurse said those levels were normal for one and I only had O pains on one side) so my guess is you're having one =) When do you get a scan?


----------



## Ash0619

Mine were
13 dpo: 164
15 dpo: 372

Mine sound higher than they should be but I think baby implanted early cause I got a positive pregnancy test at 9 dpo so that would give me higher levels, I think. I wouldn't be sad about twins, though :) 

Boobs = so so sore, especially in the middle of the night when I wake up to pee. Occasional headaches and nauseous moments, but no true ms yet.


----------



## Amarna

Headaches and nausea today but I seem to have caught a cold so I'm sure at least some of it is attributed to that. My breasts are getting bigger already as well. I hope they don't get too much bigger, I'm already a DDD! I think I'm going to get a reduction after this pregnancy, it's getting to be a bit much lol.


----------



## arj

Amarna said:


> Headaches and nausea today but I seem to have caught a cold so I'm sure at least some of it is attributed to that. My breasts are getting bigger already as well. I hope they don't get too much bigger, I'm already a DDD! I think I'm going to get a reduction after this pregnancy, it's getting to be a bit much lol.

I'll take some of your boob size thanks! If we combine them together we should both walk away wil C cups LOL
I had headaches and nausea too and still am waiting for the full on allday sickness and tiredness to hit in a few days.. (why cant we get good symptoms like all of a sudden have double the energy or something)!!


----------



## Buggy77

Hi Girls,

I too am due in August 10th 2012!!!

I am trying not to get my hopes up too much but it is very difficult not to. 

This is my first pregnancy after trying since we got married on 9th Sept this year. My symptoms so far are tender boobies and cramps but im not tired or nausous. Ive heard been nausous is a good since so im worried now that im not! 

Im going to see my Gp tomorrow for my first checkup. I was due to go in for a cervical smear test but now that Im pregnant Im wonderingnshould I still have this done.

I do not want to take any risks! I have cut out coffee and hot baths.....i love having baths!

I really hope this all goes well, i just feel very lucky to get pregnant after only trying for 3 months so im quite nervous that it is too good to be true.

I have told my sister and best friend but I am spending christmas with DH family so no drinking and raised eyebrows are going to be there for sure. Im still thinking its way to early to tell as im only 5 and hald weeks, so will be 7and half by chrimbo.

How are ye all doing? Have you told anyone yet? Will you tell over Christmas??

Buggy


----------



## BrittasticTX

arj said:


> BrittasticTX said:
> 
> 
> Symptoms are starting! My boobs are ridiculous... I bought my first ever C cup bra yesterday! I'm having some pretty severe, though always short-lasting, cramps that feel like AF but doc assures me not to worry about them! I'm bloated and RAVENOUSLY hungry, but the strangest thing to me is that my abs are sore, like I've been doing crunches every day!
> 
> Has anyone had HCG levels done yet? I'm just wondering how mine compare with other people. Doc is kind of suspecting twins by the look of my uterus and we know I released 2 eggs. On 13dpo it was 50 and 15dpo was up to 180. I was thrilled to see it more than doubled (almost quadrupled!) but I think I'm going to feel anxious until I see that heartbeat!
> 
> Hi, my hCG levels at 13 dpo were 66, and I'm just having one (I think, the nurse said those levels were normal for one and I only had O pains on one side) so my guess is you're having one =) When do you get a scan?Click to expand...


Now I think my levels seem kind of low! My next scan is Tuesday morning but idk if I'll be far enough yet to see anything. We are suspect if twins bc we know I released two big eggs... I would be thrilled, I'm really hoping it is! 

Cramping is starting to subside which I hope is a good sign. So far no nausea, no constipation, no sensitivity to smells... I almost wish I would get sick it make me feel more like this is real!


----------



## arj

13 dpo is pretty early to tell tho, and I havn't been re-tested so if yours went up to 180 with in two days that might mean twins??? Im not sure tho what mine was at that stage


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

Hi ladies mind if i join?

after almost a year of trying and less then 2 weeks after being told i will need to start fertility treatments, i just got a :bfp: !! this will be my 3rd pregnancy (lost my first at 13 weeks and have a gorgeous 18mo girl) but hopefully this will be my second miracle baby. I've been put on bed rest and hoping this baby sticks.

oh i think i am around 5 weeks


----------



## BrittasticTX

Had a third hCG level done, in four days I went from 180 to over 1200... I have an US on the 4th and I am SO ANXIOUS!! Everyone in my family is referring to the "babies," even my doc is convinced its multiples, but I just want to see two on the screen! 

Still not really having morning sickness at all, I was a little queezy all day yesterday for the first time, but I was in a car for 10 hours, in the back seat, on windy roads, after eating greasy food! I've read that kicks in at 6 weeks, so we'll see if it hits me in a few days! My bbs are GIGANTIC, DH can't stop starring! My abs are sore- like I've been working out- and all I want to do is sleep. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## arj

Exciting to see if it is twins!!! Surely if it was twins you would feel some kinda MS??
Maybe you're one of the lucky ones that don't get it, or yea some people get it after the 6 week point.

I think I've just got my MS!
I got a tummy bug on Sat night, as did my DD, and we threw up during the night. Then the next day she was fine and I was still feeling nauseous, same as today... Last two pregnancies I got it 5 1/2 weeks, and I'm now 5+6..

Xmas is gonna be awful, I can't even bear to look at sweet foods, apart from fruit, so pavlovas and puddings and icecream will send me running for the hills (not usual for me!)

I have this homeopathic spray called "MorningMed" and it's awesome! 2 sprays in the mouth and the nausea goes with in 5 minutes, don't know how it works but as long as its safe for baby then I don't care!! 

Is this your 1st pregnancy Brittany?


----------



## NellieRae

Brittastic, I've been feeling pretty much the same as you! I'm anxious for some reassuring ms and dreading it at the same time. 

Would twins (or more! :shock:) be good news to you? I would be very, very terrified, but then excited. 

arj, at least your little one could be saving you from overloading on sugar this Christmas. :)


----------



## arj

NellieRae said:


> Brittastic, I've been feeling pretty much the same as you! I'm anxious for some reassuring ms and dreading it at the same time.
> 
> Would twins (or more! :shock:) be good news to you? I would be very, very terrified, but then excited.
> 
> arj, at least your little one could be saving you from overloading on sugar this Christmas. :)

Yea that's true, who needs puddings at Christmas anyway! :xmas23:

I was convinced this time round that something was wrong cos had no MS, and obsessively googled M/C, and rang sis in law who had M/C at 5weeks and asked her for symptoms, and went to my diary of last pregnancy and counted and recounted the days past conception that I 1st got MS.... 

Now I've got it, and it feels like my stomach is sitting in my throat, nasty feeling. But I'll take it!!


----------



## kat82

Well girls I have to say it.....I dnt feel like I can cope with this sickness any more, It is 24/7, it even wakes me up through the night, I do not keep any thing down!!! I want my little bean to be healthy and grow strong, Just dnt know how long I can handle being like this :( I had hyperemisis with my DS, I just forgot how bad it is. Sorry for moaning!! No one seems to understand, and you just get o yer your pregnant.... I was sick when I had mine........ :''(


----------



## puppycat

I know how you feel - I am so over feeling so crappy. I am honestly NEVER doing this again! EVER!


----------



## Torz

Oh i really hope the sickness goes away for you soon ladies i really do. I havent had any sickness this time, just more of a horrible feeling in my belly more than anything, awful as it is that i feel, i cant imagine how awful you must feel.

Why do all the good things in life come with some amount of unpleasentness???


----------



## BrittasticTX

NellieRae said:


> Brittastic, I've been feeling pretty much the same as you! I'm anxious for some reassuring ms and dreading it at the same time.
> 
> Would twins (or more! :shock:) be good news to you? I would be very, very terrified, but then excited.
> 
> arj, at least your little one could be saving you from overloading on sugar this Christmas. :)

arj, this is my first, its all new and scary right now! I would be excited for twins, but my dad has a very strong feeling its triplets!! The thought of that is terrifying! Only 12 more days till we know for sure!


----------



## stacey080808

Im due 3rd August Im new to this :)


----------



## Ash0619

Hi Stacey!


----------

